# Survival: Your Story  Main Thread



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2015)

*September 12, 2015
11:48AM PST

Caesars Palace

Lobby Bar*


Soft voices echo caused by the marble floors, the ringing of slot machines can be heard now and again while the early birds drop a few coins on their way out to explore the city.  Near the center lobby sits a nice bar, one that is usually thrumming with nightlife but quiets down during the daylight hours.  Flat panel televisions that normally blaring music videos are now tuned toward the different sports arenas from around the world.  

The exception is the television behind the lone barkeep.  He stands tall with his arms crossed and a hip leaned against the bar while the national news plays.  A pair of blondes sit at the bar nearby.  There is a family resemblance from the facial features to the sparkling green eyes.  The difference being one has a nicely endowed chest and the other with two days growth a beard.  Though being in Las Vegas one wouldn't want to make to much of an assumption it is fairly obvious who is female and who is male.

?Remember the ol' Looney Tunes episode where Bugs cuts of the state of Florida?  Why can't we do that??  The barkeep says to the pair without even turning.  The silver in his hair and lines on his face showing he had been around awhile and sensing customers was second nature.

?Why?  What happened now??  For a moment their morning beverages forgotten.

?Oh just another one of those guys going nuts and biting off someones face.  Again.?  He grabs the rag sitting on the bar and finally glances at the pair.  ?What can I get you??  A soft yell goes up from the far corner of the bar causing the barkeep to jump slightly and they all look quickly, only to learn that some team or another had scored.  ?Damn, feeling jumpier than a cat in a rocking chair factory.?  

The pair give a small chuckle and order their drinks.  ?Anything else going on??  Zeke, the male of the pair tips his glass toward the television the man had been watching.

?Just more cases of that damn flu.  Don't get why the Docs haven't figured it out yet.?  Shaking his head he leans against the counter once more.

?It takes time to figure these things out.?  The woman lets her finger run up the side of the glass feeling the droplets of water on the side.  ?From what I understand it is mutating and hitting spots that aren't normal.?

?Yeah well, no skin off our nose.  We are here to have fun, Kiya!?  Zeke says to his sister while clinking his glass against hers.

?You're right.?  She smiles tipping her glass at his before taking a sip.

A loud sneeze comes from the bartender.  ?Sorry, allergies.?  He begins to walk away to blow his nose.

?Bless you!?  Kiya calls as he moves away before she looks back to her brother to plan their day.



*September 12, 2015
12:00PM PST

Caesars Palace

Lobby Bar*


While the twins were discussing what was going to happen for the day, a long loud beep issued from the televisions around them.  Looking up the they saw the tell-tale rainbow symbol and the noise turned to a loud beeping.  Then the words began to scroll across the screen.  'Emergency Alert System.  This is not a test.'  Over and over the words continued to scroll while the sounds echoed.  Around the casino the comforting noises of coins dropped into slots, music of winners, or cheers from the card tables grew softer until nothing but the sounds of the Alert system surrounded them.  

Then on the screen appeared a picture of an American flag behind a podium.  Scrolling across the bottom let everyone know to be patient.  'Please stay tuned for more information.'  The National Anthem played softly while the people waited.  

It only took about thirty seconds but for many it felt like a hour before the man appeared.  At first he seemed to be talking to someone off screen then he stepped in front of the lone microphone.  'Dr. Mario Black, CDC.'  Now sat stationary at the bottom of the screen.  His eyes were downcast, his complexion pale, and his features were drawn, from both exhaustion and worry.

?It is with great trepidation that we address you, the American people, with what has gone from a horrible flu season to a pandemic.?  Dr. Black cleared his throat and adjusted the papers sitting on the podium before him.  ?We have done everything we can to control this particular disease but more drastic measures must be taken.?  Again he clears his throat before taking a bottle of water from someone.  The sloshing of water makes the shake in his hand more noticeable.

?Special Disease Control Centers are being set up in all cities across the United States.  Do not go to your local emergency room if you are experiencing any of these symptoms -?  Taking a deep breath and letting out a sigh he begins listing things.  ?Sneezing, runny nose, migraines, fever, excessive aches and pains, insomnia, paranoia, excessive hunger, hallucinations or anything unusual.?  Rubbing his eyes with his fingers he sighs again.  ?It seems this particular virus affects the hormone producing centers of the body.  Some glands like the hypothalamus shut down while others such as the adrenal accelerate in production.  The patients can then turn extremely violent.?

Pausing for a moment he takes another long drink of his water.  ?We can tell that for the moment the virus can only be contracted through bodily fluids.  Please make sure to wash your hands and make only minimal contact with anyone that you suspect might be infected.?  Shuffling the papers he finally makes eye contact with the camera.  The are normally a deep brown but they are red rimmed and look like they are filling with tears.  ?Please do not panic and may God bless us all.?  

The screen then turns blue and repeats what the man had said, including the address of the local Medical centers and the symptoms.

The twins look at each other and push their drinks away.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Wanye*

_Ugh, what time is it...?_

He stretched for what seemed like an eternity, building up all his frustration and irritation of the previous day into his tired muscles, and with an exagerated exhale, released all of it. Wayne sank back into the bed covers and stared up at the ceiling, brain seemingly disenaged from reality.

After getting back from the martial arts event hall the previous evening, having learned that his services were no longer required, he had picked up some takeout and just went back to his hotel room, staying up all night just browsing the internet. He wasn't sure exactly when he had dozed off, but now, lying on the bed, he looked over at his laptop which was still open on the last page he had visited. A Youtube upload of a comiccon panel. He sighed and looked over at the clock.

_Midday huh..._

It wasn't like he had anywhere to be. A few days of doing nothing but bumming around in his hotel room seemed to be on the cards. He dragged himself up and grabbed a soda out of the little fridge in his room, before sauntering over to the hotel window. The curtains were still drawn shut and he didn't dare throw them open this late in the day for not wanting to get blasted with the afternoon sun when he had just woken up. He opted to simply peak through a little gap, just taking in what a lazy afternoon in Vegas looked like.

Wayne was up on the 5th floor, in an 'ok' hotel a little way from the Strip. He could still see much of the surrounds though. To him it looked just as boring as back home. Moving over to his laptop and turning on the tv with an over-the-shoulder remote control action, he went back to browsing. Some news thing was busy happening which he didn't pay attention to.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 8, 2015)

*September 12, 2015
11:49AM-12:01 PST

Las Vegas Comic Con*

"I can't believe we got to make an opening for my favorite manga series. This is like a weeb's wet dream." A woman grins widely, standing with a very odd sense of gravity, highly casual...even for a performer used to larger crowds than what they would get today.  In one hand she holds the neck of her guitar, the other a pick as she strums on the wire strings.  "I mean, we even got to be characters in a filler episode!  Talk about awesome.  We have a pretty decent showing today, and we'll probably be expected to play at least that and the wonder woman theme." Her grey eyes turn to the drummer who was vacantly flipping her drumstick in the air as they waited for their keyboardist and bass player.

?Seriously, you're nothing but a dweeb.  You sound so stupid speaking Japanese.? The drummer shakes her head, blonde locks bouncing around her head as she taps the drum.  People were filing into the room early, anyone that knows them knows that bickering before shows is what this group did well.

"Least I sound more exotic than angry like you germans."The raven haired woman shoots back, as the other woman gasps, obviously offended.  Just then a pair of women step on stage, one with a bass guitar, the other heads to the keyboard.

The keyboardist smiles, "Not as exotic as Arabic." she had a tanned skin tone, starkly different than the pair that were already on stage.

The Guitarist rolls her eyes,  "Yeah but no one trusts you, Jinn." she flicks the bit of crimson in her hair out of her eyes, zipping up her leather catsuit more.  

?Not like a trio that know German, Japanese and Italian are any better, Bridg.  Nymph, what do you think?? Jinn takes out a granola bar and starts gnawing on it.

?I think Yuki has a funny accent.? The Spanish beauty smiles gently as she speaks, trying to offend the show-offy guitarist.

"...I don't really have one..." 'Yuki' looks at Nymph like she was strange, glancing at Mara the fluent german speaker, then to Jinn again.

?Still your ls and rs sound funny!" Nymph shouts, strumming the bass a little.

"Kay, I can't argue with that, but I am the only one here that actually spoke it at home as a kid.  I roll them like I'm suppose to.? the guitarist smirks and shrugs nonchalantly, what little crowd that had shown up so far had begun laughing.  It's at that time that they hear the emergency broadcast go off.  It was shown on a large screen behind them, because they had been set up for their show.  

?It is with great trepidation that we address you, the American people, with what has gone from a horrible flu season to a pandemic.? Dr. Black cleared his throat and adjusted the papers sitting on the podium before him. ?We have done everything we can to control this particular disease but more drastic measures must be taken.? Again he clears his throat before taking a bottle of water from someone. The sloshing of water makes the shake in his hand more noticeable.

?Special Disease Control Centers are being set up in all cities across the United States. Do not go to your local emergency room if you are experiencing any of these symptoms -? Taking a deep breath and letting out a sigh he begins listing things. ?Sneezing, runny nose, migraines, fever, excessive aches and pains, insomnia, paranoia, excessive hunger, hallucinations or anything unusual.? Rubbing his eyes with his fingers he sighs again. ?It seems this particular virus affects the hormone producing centers of the body. Some glands like the hypothalamus shut down while others such as the adrenal accelerate in production. The patients can then turn extremely violent.?

Pausing for a moment he takes another long drink of his water. ?We can tell that for the moment the virus can only be contracted through bodily fluids. Please make sure to wash your hands and make only minimal contact with anyone that you suspect might be infected.? Shuffling the papers he finally makes eye contact with the camera. The are normally a deep brown but they are red rimmed and look like they are filling with tears. ?Please do not panic and may God bless us all.?

The entire band silences as the women look at eachother, Nymph sneezes breaking the hanging silence in the room.  Immediately Jinn drops her snack onto the floor, Yuki glances at Mara who swallows hard, ?I-I...Took some fever medicine this morning.? the trio look to Yuki who shakes her head quickly, eyes wide with the obvious panic growing on the people's faces.

?The show must go on, the people need fun in a time of panic.? the confident guitarist nods, beginning to play on her instrument, to guide the others into a song, voice mildly shaky as she sings with it. _ 'Here's to our grand finale.'_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 11, 2015)

*September 12, 2015
11:49AM-12:01 PST

Las Vegas Comic Con​*
[The Show Must Go On​
A young man with short brown hair, normally slicked to the back and to the right, sat behind a control panel. Hair a mess, from his early rise,  his dark eyes scan over the various knobs, dials and sliders as he began pre work for the day's show. As per the norm, he was the first there and would probably be the last to leave. Not that he minded all that much as he flipped a few of the switches. From behind him he hears the shuffling of feet, so lifting his eyes from his control panel to the two women who were approaching the stage he lightly rolled his eyes. The one on the left carried a pair of drumsticks while the one on the right merely walked along side one another. 

A short sigh left him as he pulled the pipe from his lips, "I swear, they bicker like an old married couple." is quietly mused to himself as he pulled his gaze back to his work. With a few clicks and flips blue and green lights hum to life and start to strafe across the stage. Sliding the antique pipe back into place he draws in a deep breath, "Too bad I can't smoke in here." is lightly lamented as the pipe did little more than contrast to his disheveled look. Normally dressed well, as he did most of the contracting for them, he now looked almost like a hobo as he adjusted his 'vintage' Decepticon Logo T-Shirt with Unicron's ruined head floating on the back.

Flipping another series of switches the microphones softly cut on as a mischievous grin curled his lips. This was about the time of the show set up that the girls started to argue. So, he'd usually give the guests some smiles from their bickering. Sliding the volume controls up ever so slightly he begins to broadcast their argument for any to hear. "So, you manage them?" His dark brown eyes cut up to a young boy. Scratch that, teenager whose eyes were cut up to the ever growing number of women on the stage. "Can you manage an earthquake or tornado?" is the playful reply as he returned to his work. 

"One is married and the others have scary boyfriends." is added as he slid a key into a red ringed slot. Written above it and below it is danger logos and signs, this was his master lock for the show pyrotechnics and he was about to go live. Rolling the pipe to the other side of his mouth he looks back up to teen as he fired the system to fully live. With a sigh he shakes his head, "I book their shows and sign their deals, but you really don't manage them. It's more of a democracy. They either agree or disagree on everything." is replied in response to the young man's earlier question. "You a fan of the band?" is asked, the teen can only nod as he looks on. "Well, I hope you enjoy the show, I'll try not to burn the place down." is hummed as he pulled a headset over his ears. 

Looking up as the girls go into their final set up he is ready to start the show on Yuki's sign however, she cannot give the signal before the TVs and other media outlets buzz to life. Even the phone in man's back pocket vibrates with the special news bulletin from the CDC. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



“It is with great trepidation that we address you, the American people, with what has gone from a horrible flu season to a pandemic.” Dr. Black cleared his throat and adjusted the papers sitting on the podium before him. “We have done everything we can to control this particular disease but more drastic measures must be taken.” Again he clears his throat before taking a bottle of water from someone. The sloshing of water makes the shake in his hand more noticeable.

“Special Disease Control Centers are being set up in all cities across the United States. Do not go to your local emergency room if you are experiencing any of these symptoms -” Taking a deep breath and letting out a sigh he begins listing things. “Sneezing, runny nose, migraines, fever, excessive aches and pains, insomnia, paranoia, excessive hunger, hallucinations or anything unusual.” Rubbing his eyes with his fingers he sighs again. “It seems this particular virus affects the hormone producing centers of the body. Some glands like the hypothalamus shut down while others such as the adrenal accelerate in production. The patients can then turn extremely violent.”

Pausing for a moment he takes another long drink of his water. “We can tell that for the moment the virus can only be contracted through bodily fluids. Please make sure to wash your hands and make only minimal contact with anyone that you suspect might be infected.” Shuffling the papers he finally makes eye contact with the camera. The are normally a deep brown but they are red rimmed and look like they are filling with tears. “Please do not panic and may God bless us all.”




To Yuki's statement the young man start to slide his sliders and turns knobs. Lights flash to life and smokes begins to billow.

The show must go on ~


----------

